# New girl is afraid to give PAX bad rating; I fear retaliation.



## Syrenn97 (Feb 3, 2020)

I was messing around in my passenger app. I haven’t been a pax for a couple years. But, I had the option to go back to my last ride and adjust the rating and/or complain if I wanted to. This is after I can see what the specific driver rated me. Why are pax being shown which specific drivers rated them which scores?! Drivers are not given this level of intel!! 

Sooo- this means if I one-star someone for being a jerk, and they had 5 starred me- they could easily see what I had rated them, get butt-hurt, and seek revenge/change my rating to a 1 and possibly file a false complaint? REALLY?!

What incentive do I have them to honestly rate pax? I have nothing to gain and everything to lose. 

Is this really a fear-based system designed to intimidate us to give everyone perfect ratings?

I hope someone can explain to me that I’m somehow mistaken, because as it currently stands I absolutely cannot reconcile this sham of a ratings system with any degree of viability.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Welcome to Uber. Nuff said. How many trips you got under you?


----------



## Syrenn97 (Feb 3, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Welcome to Uber. Nuff said. How many trips you got under you?


Hahaha. You're so laid-back, I don't know how you can do this in Chicago without losing your mind! I'm in Milwaukee. I've only ever taken Ubers in the Windy City &#128516;
I've only done 6 rides and been out one night so far! I'm very green. but I managed to make $90 with two hours of driving and three hours of sitting in parking lots- I was satisfied with that. 
One pax was unfortunately an obnoxious drunk that was flirting with being kicked out but never fully crossed the line- I'll spare you the gory details. So, I wanted to give him a bad rating but feared retaliation. He was already unhappy that I wouldn't go to the bar with him. &#128580; Am I overthinking? Are my observations about the ratings system accurate in your opinion?


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

The pax app does not show what a specific driver rated them. Pax also can’t see a change in their ratings until they’ve rated you and their rating doesn’t update right away. Half of them don’t even realize they have a rating anyway so I wouldn’t worry about it too much.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I second what Sconnie said. I've looked in my pax app and I haven't seen what drivers have rated me, specifically.

Just rate pax honestly. I give out bad ratings to them all the time. Typically I give 5* to only 75-90% of my pax. The rest get less for one reason or another, such as late for pickup, disrespectful (door slamming), other (usually a bad pin or a short trip / no tip), or cleanliness (smelly or left a little mess).

Just the other day I gave a 3* to a guy who was not the account holder, got fussy about the dropoff which caused me to block a crosswalk, and left food-smelling steam condensate from his styrofoam container on my back seat.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Don’t be afraid to rate a pax down for inappropriate behavior. By doing so, you’re helping to warn other drivers about a possible problem pax.

It is ridiculous pax can change ratings. But Uber doesn’t do anything to benefit the drivers. Don’t focus on your ratings. If you do a search on this site, you’ll see tons of threads on unfair ratings.

Just do your best, focus on staying safe and screen potential problem pax. Please use caution when picking up drunks. Not every drunk is nice. Drunk pax can be extremely unpredictable.

Here’s a story a pax told me a month ago about another new, young woman driver here, not related to ratings but safety. Safety is your first priority!

The woman driver didn’t know she could decline rides, so she accepted a pickup at night on 12th & Burleigh (yikes). Guy then makes a stop in an alley, where other men are waiting and it appears to be a drug run because a bag and money is exchanged.

Thankfully she survived and her car was unharmed. But she could have been carjacked, raped or shot. Parts of Milwaukee are extremely dangerous, and I was sent to the worst parts of the city, even when I picked up in a safe area. If you stay downtown or the east side, most of those runs are short runs and won’t send you to the dangerous areas typically. But beware of extreme drunks on Brady St. They were worse than those on Water. But once I picked up in New Berlin and was sent to 60th and Capitol at night.

As you’ve learned, Uber doesn’t tell you where you’re going until you pickup pax. If you are sent to unsafe areas, go unavailable because you start the trip, and after you drop off pax, lock your doors and get to a safe area before you accept rides.

Keep your doors locked, before you arrive to pickup pax. I have my passenger window only slightly down, so I can ask the rider’s name before he/she gets in my car. If someone gives you the heebie jeebies, drive away and cancel.

Safety is what matters most and follow your instincts at all times. I made the mistake to not follow mine. Thankfully I did always arrive home safe.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm a little different. I always rate pax 5 stars because to me, it's not worth it to do it any other way. Ratings don't mean shit anyway, and you're only shooting yourself in the foot if pax gets wind of you rating them down. Even if they are at 4.50, drivers will still pick them up. We are in no real position to be picky to begin with, this is money to us and just a game on your phone to pax. Drivers here freely admit to picking up 4.2's just to see what the person is like. 

It's a totally skewed system and pax don't care about their rating. Nor should they, they have nothing to lose. As drivers the best thing we can do to stay in the game is to stay all sweet and nice. Regardless of what happens on a trip, if you end on a pleasant note along with them seeing you rate 5 stars, you are protecting yourself somewhat because at least a pax won't feel the need to lash out at you. Riders hold all the power and are essentially your boss for those few minutes. I do however report any bad behavior to Uber. If it's egregious enough, or they've had multiple reports against them, hopefully they won't be on the platform too much longer anyway.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't think I've ever rated a pax. Some combination of not remembering and not caring by the end of the day.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

No way this is new member....give up your no sock UP name.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Syrenn97 said:


> Hahaha. You're so laid-back, I don't know how you can do this in Chicago without losing your mind! I'm in Milwaukee. I've only ever taken Ubers in the Windy City &#128516;
> I've only done 6 rides and been out one night so far! I'm very green. but I managed to make $90 with two hours of driving and three hours of sitting in parking lots- I was satisfied with that.
> One pax was unfortunately an obnoxious drunk that was flirting with being kicked out but never fully crossed the line- I'll spare you the gory details. So, I wanted to give him a bad rating but feared retaliation. He was already unhappy that I wouldn't go to the bar with him. &#128580; Am I overthinking? Are my observations about the ratings system accurate in your opinion?


Pax can change ratings at will, whenever they want. Retaliate? It means nothing to Uber. They just tell you to keep driving. Seriously how it works. I give alot of pax below a 5*.

Don't get in my car, put your phone on speaker, telling me to turn down my music that is already at a low level. Then leave gum or wrappers in my door consoles.

Yes, i see them. 100% of the time watching.

4.96 in over 3500 trips. Tell pax who ask me about ratings that i earn my less than 5*s now.

How about you? If i may ask.


----------



## Lyft&getthin (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm 100% with @UbaBrah


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Pax can change ratings at will, whenever they want. Retaliate? It means nothing to Uber.


THIS!



UbaBrah said:


> It's a totally skewed system and pax don't care about their rating. Nor should they, they have nothing to lose.


And THIS! I've also said for awhile it's a skewed system. It's a way to manipulate drivers.

Uber has brainwashed drivers into thinking ratings matter. And some believe it! Just look how many threads are created about ratings.

To the OP, do ratings as you see fit and what works for you. Every driver is different and does things differently.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Now i rate there support teams. 😞 every time. Because they are 100% giving no help. Just scripted answers from a computer screen. Telling you to go to the nearest hub. 

Better yet, file an email, or send a text in app. Doing anything possible to get off the phone with you. I now tell them i will waste all the time in the world for you to get an answer. Hours of it. But yet nothing as for answers.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Syrenn97 said:


> I was messing around in my passenger app. I haven't been a pax for a couple years. But, I had the option to go back to my last ride and adjust the rating and/or complain if I wanted to. This is after I can see what the specific driver rated me. Why are pax being shown which specific drivers rated them which scores?! Drivers are not given this level of intel!!
> 
> Sooo- this means if I one-star someone for being a jerk, and they had 5 starred me- they could easily see what I had rated them, get butt-hurt, and seek revenge/change my rating to a 1 and possibly file a false complaint? REALLY?!
> 
> ...


1. Don't over think it.
2. Just as you noted, rating system's a SCAM.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm going to go ahead and repeat my statement that retaliation is not a concern. I hand out bad ratings all the time and I'm currently at 4.97.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm going to go ahead and repeat my statement that retaliation is not a concern. I hand out bad ratings all the time and I'm currently at 4.97.


Great point.

Any of you WI or Chicago drivers who want my I-pass let me know.

I don't anticipate driving to Chicago for Lyft, as I did w/ Uber.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Pax can change ratings at will, whenever they want. Retaliate? It means nothing to Uber. They just tell you to keep driving. Seriously how it works. I give alot of pax below a 5*.
> 
> Don't get in my car, put your phone on speaker, telling me to turn down my music that is already at a low level. Then leave gum or wrappers in my door consoles.
> 
> ...


Pax phone on speaker phone? Violation...inconsiderate, rude, disrespectful.
Not having it. GTFO.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Great point.
> 
> Any of you WI or Chicago drivers who want my I-pass let me know.
> 
> I don't anticipate driving to Chicago for Lyft, as I did w/ Uber.


I'm not anticipating to drive for either ever again, U/L can go F themselves.


----------



## Lyft&getthin (Jan 30, 2020)

Y'all making such a big deal out of nothing. Phone call on speaker bother you that much? I know you've been doing this a while but maybe this type of thing isn't for you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

A pax can not see what a driver rated them. However, if a pax obsesses and keeps a close watch they can figure it out if their rate falls after a ride. Most pax do not give a poop about their rating anyway. 
if u feel pax can see, screen shot please.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lyft&getthin said:


> Y'all making such a big deal out of nothing. Phone call on speaker bother you that much? I know you've been doing this a while but maybe this type of thing isn't for you


You ever had a long ride with pax on speaker phone talking about nothing, dropping F bombs and the word "LIKE" is every other word? You should try it.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IR12 said:


> You ever had a long ride with pax on speaker phone talking about nothing, dropping F bombs and the word "LIKE" is every other word? You should try it.


1* them and move on. Next

Or if it's that bad politely ask them to tone it down. Or even pull over and stop until they get the hint.


----------



## Lyft&getthin (Jan 30, 2020)

IR12 said:


> You ever had a long ride with pax on speaker phone talking about nothing, dropping F bombs and the word "LIKE" is every other word? You should try it.


It isn't that big of a deal. Bad hygiene or constant coughing/sneezing/etc bothers me a whole lot more


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Pax learn real quick if you pull over! Thats the truth! Specially the tourists. Great to do sometimes!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> 1* them and move on. Next
> 
> Or if it's that bad politely ask them to tone it down. Or even pull over and stop until they get the hint.


You drive 10 years, you'll decide you're just not gonna put up with BS.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> It's a totally skewed system and pax don't care about their rating. Nor should they, they have nothing to lose.


10:05AM: Ping from a 4.2 rider. Dismiss

10:12AM: Same 4.2 Rider. Dismiss (Plenty of drivers in the area)

10:17AM: Third time: Dismiss

10:22AM: Ping from a 5.00 rider at same location. Accept

10:25AM: I pick up three PAX and ask:

"Who is the @@@hole with a 4.2 rating?"

"Told you," Two PAX laugh, slapping the third on arm.

"I couldn't get a ride because of my rating?" the 4.2 asks me.

"Sure looks that way," I reply.

"What can I do?" he asks.

"Walk." Lots of laughter.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IR12 said:


> You drive 10 years, you'll decide you're just not gonna put up with BS.


I can put up with a lot since I drive PT and know I can walk away at any time.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> No way this is new member....give up your no sock UP name.


Lol! That's exactly what I first thought as well. People know me well enough on here to not throw around the term "shill" often or cavalierly, but this original post just screams social engineering to me.


MadTownUberD said:


> I'm going to go ahead and repeat my statement that retaliation is not a concern. I hand out bad ratings all the time and I'm currently at 4.97.


This is spot on. I rate either one or five (mostly 5s but plenty of 1s) and bounce between 4.95-4.99. There is almost no validity to mass retaliatory ratings being a thing. Most riders don't even care about their rating in my experience. As @SHalester said, post a screenshot showing your previous drivers and what they rated _you_ and I'm happy to apologize! I know Uber is known to change things on a whim and with little to no fanfare, so it is not beyond the pale. Just forgive me if I don't take the word of a new member on faith alone.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Drop a few fun 2 🌟... You'll feel so much better in the end ... They deserve it trust me...


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

@Syrenn97 I understand the concern. For a period of time I didn't downrate pax in fear of retaliation. I went back to downrating those who deserved it after reading several posts on here where drivers who maintain 4.90-4.99 rating downrate all the time. One guy even said he spent a month downrating pax and his rating went up a little. One rule I follow is I don't show that I'm annoyed with a pax. I learned this the hard way. Politeness goes a long way. Of course there are exceptions like if you have to kick someone out if they're just not cooperating no matter how polite you are and that should be pretty rare.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I'm a little different. I always rate pax 5 stars because to me, it's not worth it to do it any other way. Ratings don't mean shit anyway, and you're only shooting yourself in the foot if pax gets wind of you rating them down. Even if they are at 4.50, drivers will still pick them up. We are in no real position to be picky to begin with, this is money to us and just a game on your phone to pax. Drivers here freely admit to picking up 4.2's just to see what the person is like.
> 
> It's a totally skewed system and pax don't care about their rating. Nor should they, they have nothing to lose. As drivers the best thing we can do to stay in the game is to stay all sweet and nice. Regardless of what happens on a trip, if you end on a pleasant note along with them seeing you rate 5 stars, you are protecting yourself somewhat because at least a pax won't feel the need to lash out at you. Riders hold all the power and are essentially your boss for those few minutes. I do however report any bad behavior to Uber. If it's egregious enough, or they've had multiple reports against them, hopefully they won't be on the platform too much longer anyway.


I joke around a lot on here but I do the same as the bra. Unless its a clear safety issue, then the bad rating is accompanied by a phone call to support. Other than something incredibly egregious, everyone gets a 5. Even non-tippers unfortunately.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Syrenn97 said:


> Hahaha. You're so laid-back, I don't know how you can do this in Chicago without losing your mind! I'm in Milwaukee. I've only ever taken Ubers in the Windy City &#128516;
> I've only done 6 rides and been out one night so far! I'm very green. but I managed to make $90 with two hours of driving and three hours of sitting in parking lots- I was satisfied with that.
> One pax was unfortunately an obnoxious drunk that was flirting with being kicked out but never fully crossed the line- I'll spare you the gory details. So, I wanted to give him a bad rating but feared retaliation. He was already unhappy that I wouldn't go to the bar with him. &#128580; Am I overthinking? Are my observations about the ratings system accurate in your opinion?


Don't worry about ratings. We were all super stressed at first, including myself. Your rating's based on the past 500 ratings. So, focus on getting to 500.

Once you get to 500, it's a double benefit. Even a one star will barely nudge your rating. And, with every rated ride, one falls off. So those lower ratings, you received early on, begin dropping off rapidly. Your star rating goes up quickly. Trust me, you'll be fine.

As far as the obnoxious pax? Slap him brutally hard and rate him a one ☆! 
&#128077;


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Sconnie said:


> The pax app does not show what a specific driver rated them


correct. it shows stars 1-5 which is what the PAX rated the driver for that trip


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Just give them all a 1 star for a week and get it out of your system and you will then realize majority of the riders have no clue they have a rating.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 411706


It's not about being kind or unkind. It's about business. I like being able to make an informed decision about whether or not to accept a ping, and the passenger's rating is information which helps make that decision.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I'm a little different. I always rate pax 5 stars because to me, it's not worth it to do it any other way. Ratings don't mean shit anyway, and you're only shooting yourself in the foot if pax gets wind of you rating them down. Even if they are at 4.50, drivers will still pick them up. We are in no real position to be picky to begin with, this is money to us and just a game on your phone to pax. Drivers here freely admit to picking up 4.2's just to see what the person is like.
> 
> It's a totally skewed system and pax don't care about their rating. Nor should they, they have nothing to lose. As drivers the best thing we can do to stay in the game is to stay all sweet and nice. Regardless of what happens on a trip, if you end on a pleasant note along with them seeing you rate 5 stars, you are protecting yourself somewhat because at least a pax won't feel the need to lash out at you. Riders hold all the power and are essentially your boss for those few minutes. I do however report any bad behavior to Uber. If it's egregious enough, or they've had multiple reports against them, hopefully they won't be on the platform too much longer anyway.


Nope - not me! Pax ratings are an important part of how I run my rideshare biz...if a ping is near my max pickup time and has a rating below 4.8 that ride is not happening. I downrate those I don't want to ever have in my car again so that I don't ever have them in my car again...at least one per day.

I get that it is skewed in favor of riders since that's where the money is, but I don't let that stop me from using the rating system to my own advantage...I've given over 4500 rides and of those there are hundreds of pax I have down-rated so as never to see them again.

If I drive into a mobile home park and endure a dozen speedbumps only to pick up a guy who sucks a last drag on a cigarette and then litterbugs the butt...and then wants 1 mile ride...why WOULDN'T I use the ratings system to ensure not having HIM again!?!

Risk of him downrating me? Whatever! I have a 4.9 Uber and 5.0 Lyft...plenty of room available for a few crappy pax ratings!


----------



## Syrenn97 (Feb 3, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Don't be afraid to rate a pax down for inappropriate behavior. By doing so, you're helping to warn other drivers about a possible problem pax.
> 
> It is ridiculous pax can change ratings. But Uber doesn't do anything to benefit the drivers. Don't focus on your ratings. If you do a search on this site, you'll see tons of threads on unfair ratings.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Invisible!! I would be so nervous in the particular neighborhood you mentioned- that poor girl. I know i can cancel a ride if I don't like the destination or for any reason at all, thanks to the lovely people on this forum!
I feel emboldened now to let 'em have it with bad ratings if they deserve it. It does seem like the system is rigged to discourage us from being honest, but I see now that it's the only way we can protect _each other. _
It's funny that you mentioned the Brady Street nightlife area! I was laughing so hard at the shuffling lessons and had thought to myself that Brady is literally the only area I can think of in our entire market that's crowded enough for hiding to even be a possibility.
Are you currently driving the bar crowd?



IthurstwhenIP said:


> No way this is new member....give up your no sock UP name.


I'm new &#128514; and as proof, I have submitted a screenshot showing that I don't even have a rating yet.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Keep driving gal. You will see. Invisible is a good vet to gain experience from. She also knows her stuff.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Syrenn97 said:


> Thanks @Invisible!! I would be so nervous in the particular neighborhood you mentioned- that poor girl. I know i can cancel a ride if I don't like the destination or for any reason at all, thanks to the lovely people on this forum!
> I feel emboldened now to let 'em have it with bad ratings if they deserve it. It does seem like the system is rigged to discourage us from being honest, but I see now that it's the only way we can protect _each other. _
> It's funny that you mentioned the Brady Street nightlife area! I was laughing so hard at the shuffling lessons and had thought to myself that Brady is literally the only area I can think of in our entire market that's crowded enough for hiding to even be a possibility.
> Are you currently driving the bar crowd?


I no longer do the bar crowd since I only did that with Uber. With Lyft, I only worked one night til 11, but normally now not past 10pm.

While I picked up after bar close, I didn't pickup the ones who couldn't walk. I never shuffled, and only did Brady a few times at night and said never again after the Sat before Halloween. Too many drunks running in the streets.

The worst downtown place is by Trinity and The Harp because I didn't realize at first on wknd nights they close down parts of Juneau. I liked Walkers Point area.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Keep driving gal. You will see. Invisible is a good vet to gain experience from. She also knows her stuff.


Apparently I don't because I got the Big D by Uber because of the Devil Wears Prada b.


----------



## Syrenn97 (Feb 3, 2020)

BuberDriver said:


> correct. it shows stars 1-5 which is what the PAX rated the driver for that trip


OH NO, I WAS WRONG. Dammit. It is totally showing what I rated them, not what they rated me. I was confused. Oops &#128556;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Don't drive at night if your a lady! No offense. Its that bad in any major city. Milwaukee is no different than Chicago. Be safe.

Just the #1 rule in life. Have a instinct. Follow it!

Cuz your usually correct on others trying to harm you for any reason.



Syrenn97 said:


> OH NO, I WAS WRONG. Dammit. It is totally showing what I rated them, not what they rated me. I was confused. Oops &#128556;


At least you admit to be a newbie! Haha. Just try and not doing it while driving. Thats more important.

Just be safe as possible. Glad to share the roads with ya.


----------



## Syrenn97 (Feb 3, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Don't drive at night if your a lady! No offense. Its that bad in any major city. Milwaukee is no different than Chicago. Be safe.
> 
> Just the #1 rule in life. Have a instinct. Follow it!
> 
> Cuz your usually correct on others trying to harm you for any reason.


Yeah... I was thinking about that. Even a dashcam is nothing more than a deterrent; it's not actual protection. What's to stop someone from doing *insert horrible atrocity here* and then just simply removing the dashcam? I looked into one that auto uploads to the cloud, and not only are they expensive but for that to count as "protection" I would have to tell every new pax "hi, this is my dash cam which is auto uploading to the cloud right now. Still going to 123 Pleasant St"? At that point, days are looking much more attractive- even though I'm not a "morning person." &#128563;&#128514;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

They make you constantly adjust. Thats how it just works. 

I have been on 5 shootings, at least 3 suicides. Thousands of terrible car accidents. People that OD in my car. 

Its not a nightlife fun for a lady. Its rough. Trust me. 

Only been doing it for 1 year. 3500+ rides


----------



## Syrenn97 (Feb 3, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> They make you constantly adjust. Thats how it just works.
> 
> I have been on 5 shootings, at least 3 suicides. Thousands of terrible car accidents. People that OD in my car.
> 
> ...


WHAT?! I don't understand, do you mean you were in the area when shootings and suicides occurred? People ODing, I think that's a matter of time for any driver in any market unfortunately. But - Oh my God!! We have our share of bridge jumpers but I've never actually seen one, not been in the vicinity of gunshots. I've heard Chicago referred to as Chi-raq many times, this must be why.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Syrenn97 said:


> WHAT?! I don't understand, do you mean you were in the area when shootings and suicides occurred? People ODing, I think that's a matter of time for any driver in any market unfortunately. But - Oh my God!! We have our share of bridge jumpers but I've never actually seen one, not been in the vicinity of gunshots. I've heard Chicago referred to as Chi-raq many times, this must be why.


All i can say is. Do not be there! Its not a good thing to see! Drive the days is what i recommend for you.

Chi-town 4LIFE! ❤! I absolutely love it. But its not a joke around here. People here GTF down. Bars don't close till 4 am here.

I have clubbed a jerk chasing women down from a nightclub. Threw him in an alley and left. He was lucky it was not a dumpster. The ladies ran in fear of him so fast! Never seen what actually came from it till this day.


----------

